# CasaTunes Air bridges traditional whole-home audio with AirPlay



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:

_CASATUNES REVOLUTIONIZES MULTI-ROOM MUSIC WITH HYBRID WIRELESS SYSTEM
CasaTunes Air Plays Multiple AirPlay Streams Simultaneously

Ft. Collins, CO, July 10, 2012 – CasaTunes®, the leader in streaming multi-room music solutions, today announced CasaTunes version 4 with CasaTunes Air is both a wireless and wired flexible hybrid solution. An intelligent multi-room switch for Apple AirPlay, CasaTunes Air (www.CasaTunes.com/Air) works with existing systems to combine wired and wireless solutions into one cohesive multi-room audio experience throughout the home. This multi-room music solution can send music to Airplay speakers and receive music from Airplay-enabled devices, thus expanding the number of rooms to play music and access to an unlimited number of different music Apps and services.

"CasaTunes Air is ideal for retrofit installations and to extend existing systems where customers have maxed out their wired solution but are still looking to add music in more rooms," said David Krinker, CEO of CasaTunes. "Wireless solutions are also preferred in smaller installations where customers can grow their systems over time. CasaTunes Air combines the best of wired and wireless systems."

With CasaTunes Air (video: http://www.tinyurl.com/CasaTunesAir) customers can stream music from one or more of their iPod touch, iPhone and iPad devices, all at the same time, to any wired, wireless or combination of wired and wireless speakers in the home. Now customers have access to an unlimited selection of music services and music Apps available from the AppStore, including iHeart Radio, MOG, Pandora, Rdio, Rhapsody and Spotify. Best of all, customers can simply play music from their iOS devices without every having to switch between the music App and the CasaTunes App, providing a true seamless experience.

CasaTunes Air automatically discovers all AirPlay enabled devices on the network, including all AirPlay enabled speakers, AV Receivers, AppleTV and AirPort Express devices. To complete the setup, installers can use the web based CasaTunes Setup utility to assign a room name for each discovered device. Each discovered AirPlay enabled device appears just like any other wired room in the system and can even be assigned to any CasaTunes keypads and/or room group. To eliminate unwanted echoes when playing music in multiple rooms, CasaTunes Air intelligently synchronizes the wireless and wired music streams.

CasaTunes version 4 with CasaTunes Air is available immediately and included with all CasaTunes line of Music Servers. CasaTunes Air also supports several popular third party systems, including those from Audio Authority, Channel Vision, Nuvo, Russound and SpeakerCraft. CasaTunes offers a variety of complete multi-source hardware/software music solutions for homes starting at 6 rooms up to 48-room installations.

About CasaTunes

CasaTunes designs multi-room audio software and hardware solutions for distributing iTunes, Windows Media music, Grooveshark, last.fm, MP3tunes, SHOUTcast, Spotify, TuneIn, and other music throughout the home across wired and wireless devices. CasaTunes software controls the CasaTunes XL hardware as well as Audio Authority, Channel Vision, NuVo, Russound and SpeakerCraft hardware. Founded in 2006, CasaTunes is a privately held entity headquartered in Ft. Collins, Colorado with offices in Florida. Visit www.CasaTunes.com for more information.

Connect with CasaTunes:

Like us on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/CasaTunes

Connect on LinkedIn: http://www.linkedin.com/company/CasaTunes

Watch videos on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/CasaTunes

# # #_


----------

